# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Τα τελευταία gouldian για το 2009

## pantazo

Σήμερα βγήκαν τα τελευταία δύο (αύριο αναμένεται και το τρίτο) gouldian για το 2009. Φωτογραφίες σύντομα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αντώνη πολύ χαίρομαι ανυπομονώ να τα δω

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Συγχαρητηρια Αντωνη...
Ευχομαι ολα να ειναι υγιη...  ::   ::  
Συνολικος απολογισμος για το 2009..?

----------


## abscanary

Συγχαρητήρια Φίλε, τέτοια ακούω και ζηλεύω   :winky:

----------


## Αλεξης

Συγχαρητηρια.
Περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες.

----------


## Windsa

που είναι οι φωτογραφίες οεο? ))))

----------


## pantazo

Υπομονή. Έχω βγάλει άλλα δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω χρόνο να τις ανεβάσω. Πάντως μέχρι στιγμής όλα καλά.

----------


## pantazo

Να και οι φωτογραφίες των μικρών και των γονιών τους.

----------


## Windsa

πανεμορφα! Να σου ζησουν! Τι χρομα κεφαλιου θα βγουν τα μικρά? Black or Red head? Split to Yellow, ναι?

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Σωτηρη να τα χαιρεσαι..
Πολυ ομορφα... "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy" 
Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα..  :winky:   "fullyhappy"

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλά με έφτιαξες τώρα θέλω και εγώ τώρα.Να σου ζήσουν.  ::

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Αντωνη παντα οποτε βγαζεις μικρα, βγαζεις και τις καλητερες φωτογραφιες!
Να σου ζησουν!
Ο αρσενικος ειναι ο 8 μηνων??
Αν ναι, τοτε αυτη η γεννα ειναι αξιοσημειωτη.
Τοσο γιατι ηταν γονιμοποιημενα τα αυγα οσο και γιατι δεν εσπαγε τα αυγα ή πεταγε εκτος φωλιας τα μικρα λογω ελλειψης εμπειριας.
Αν δεν εχουν περασει τις 7-8 μερες ακομα πες μου να σου φερω δαχτυλιδια του 2010!!

----------


## pantazo

Οδυσσέα, Χρόνια Πολλά. Ναι είναι ο 9μηνος πλέον. Είναι εντυπωσιακή η αφοσίωσή του. Δεν ξεκόλαγε από τη φωλιά τις πρώτες ημέρες. Τα μικρά έχουν καταγραφεί το 2009 με τα αντίστοιχα δακτυλίδια. Βρήκες του 2010; Ήθελα να κάνω μια βόλτα από το culpret για να πάρω.

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Χρονια Πολλα Αντωνη.
Και εγω δαχτυλιδωσα στις 20/12 με 2009 και τωρα που βρηκα του 2010 μου ειπαν οτι εχουν βγει εδω και 2 μηνες τα δαχτυλιδια και πως τα πουλια που γεννιουντε Δεκεμβριο πχ, θεωρρουντε 2010.

----------

